# STS for 1st Gear issues?



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey everyone. Before I get dog-piled, yes I did try and research this topic but could not find an answer to my question. This is what I am looking at. I have issues with the stock shifter/tranny not wanting to go into 1st gear from neutral without having to go back into neutral and then try again. 

Will any of the major short throw kits on the market (Hurst, BMM, Billet Pro) fix this? I'm not too terribly interested in shortening the throw, but I really want to fix the non-1st gear compliance. I'll get a short throw if it will take care of this. Thanks guys.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I had the same problem with both the stock and a B&M shifter. I have just installed a GMM shifter in my 05. So far, the problem is gone.

Larry


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

whysoserious said:


> Hey everyone. Before I get dog-piled, yes I did try and research this topic but could not find an answer to my question. This is what I am looking at. I have issues with the stock shifter/tranny not wanting to go into 1st gear from neutral without having to go back into neutral and then try again.
> 
> Will any of the major short throw kits on the market (Hurst, BMM, Billet Pro) fix this? I'm not too terribly interested in shortening the throw, but I really want to fix the non-1st gear compliance. I'll get a short throw if it will take care of this. Thanks guys.



A friend of mine had the same problem on his 06 M/6 GTO. Swapped out the stock unit . No more problems


----------



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm leaning towards the Hurst at some point, hopefully someone has some experience with that particular kit.


----------

